# Tutorialsuche: Drehknopf



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

Jo Leute ! 

Ich suche nen Tutorial. 

Und zwar möchte ich gerne einen realtiv realistischen 3D Drehknopf erstellen. Mit PS ! 
So einer wie damals auf den Kassettenrecordern zum lauter und leise stellen war. 

- verjüngt sich nach oben 
- hat an der spitze (die flach ausfällt) einen farbigen kreis 
- mitte rundherum riffel. 

Danke für Infos 

Gruss 
Creature(net.de)


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

Ob das dafür ein Tutorial gibt bezweifle ich würde ich doch lieber das ding versuchen zu rendern als es so zu zeichnen das wäre doch viel zu viel aufwand wieviele bilder willste den da erstellen?


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

hm.

mit was soll ich das denn rendern ?
hab nix dergleichen hier  

muss ich halt mal die teile hier inner bude ablichten.

P.S.
Was die animationsphasen abetrifft.
Mache ich in Flash


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

Mit Cinema oder 3Dmax je nach dem, aber in photoshop hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

nur woher nehmen wenn nicht stehlen.
kann atürlich bis montag warten und mal bei uns in der agentur gucken ... aber na,ja...

gibt es sonst irgednwe 3d tuts dafür ?

P.S.
Danke für den GB Eintrag


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

Naja so richtig hab ich da eigendlich nix eingetragen!

Naja wengen den tutorial weis ich ja nicht was du nehmen willst
ob Cinema oder 3DSMax


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz creaturenet,

hmm - naja mit Photoshop würde es theoretisch natürlich
auch gehen ... Habe da mal ein wenig rumgefuscht aber
wenn du Dir mehr Zeit nehmen würdest - könnte man zu
einem realistischeren Ergebnis kommen ...


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

Hi !

Nett dass Du da mal direkt ein Beispiel angehangen hast.

Hm. Leider muss ich Dich entäuschen. 
Es ist absolut nicht das was ich mir dachte.

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal das Design posten wenn ich drüfte.
Dann könnte mal ddn button schon eher erahnen.

gruss
creature(net.de)


----------



## Stoik (26. April 2002)

schon mal was von Screenshot gehört  

mach einen da werden wir schlauer


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

ehm. 
das ist ne idee.

*g*

dann mach ich mal nen screenie von der stelle wo der hin soll.


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

da isses:

die 2 Punkte.

werden eh später noch in flash gescripted.

geht jetzt nur um die grafiken.

( ich wollte ja eigentlich das bild anhängen aber das klappt nicht wirklich *grummel*)

dann halt anders:


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

jo...ehm...also...ehh...

...sorry, aber was is da schwer dran? das sind einfach 2 kreise würd ich sagen...

um meine meinung zu verdrutlichen (vielleicht auch erfolgreich) habe ich ein kleines 1minuten-pic angehängt.


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

*ggg*

Klar sind das 2 Kreise.

Denn wo diese Kreise sind sollen ja auch die Drehknöppe hin 

Und in der Größe ... 
mir is ja nur das Aussehen von den Dingern wichtig !

Aber egal.
Ich versuchs selbst.


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

ja sag des doch gleich, mensch!


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

ja ja ... die lieben missverständnisse *ggg*


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

...so, ich hab mal was gebastelt.
ob's brauchbar ist oder nicht...lassen wir das mal so stehen 
wenn's gefällt einfach schreien.

//edit
ich glaube zwar dass das pic perspektivischer und beleuchterischer unsinn ist, aber nevermind...der wille zählt. ;-)


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2002)

chellaz freekazoid,

also mir gefällts schon ganz gut - kleines 
Problem, dass ich hier sehe ist nur, das
sein Interface eher eine Draufsicht hat und
Dein Drehknopf perspektivisch ist ...

Bis dann dann Mythos -

N.S.: ich glaub ich hab endlich ne Signatur gefunden *hehe*


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

Leute ... das wird ja hier nen richtiges wettgfxen *gg*

die teile gefallen mir ...

hm.
kann mir evtl einer von euch die psd datei schicken ?
oder zu mindest mal nen kurzes briefing darin geben ?

mail wäre: 
pixel@creaturenet.de 

danke schonmal !!!

gruss
creature


----------



## freekazoid (26. April 2002)

tja, das stimmt schon, aber meiner meinung nach sieht es so schon eher nach 'drehknopf' aus
klar, die draufsicht würde auch gehen, hab' jetzt nicht dasselbe machen wollen wie du  ... denn


> Hm. Leider muss ich Dich entäuschen.
> Es ist absolut nicht das was ich mir dachte.


----------



## creaturenet (26. April 2002)

die regler von zoid wären z.b. für meine zwecke passend.
die von mythos sehen auch gut aus. nur leider halt nicht so das was ich brauch *g*

aber trotzdem cool.

danke für die hilfen @ all.


----------



## IEN (30. April 2002)

*...*

also falls du immer noch nicht DAS ergebnis erzielen konntest, dass deinen Vorstellungen entspricht, hab ich noch einen kleinen Tip für dich.

Aus dem musiksektor kenn ich verschiedene "DRUM-Maschines", z.b. das programm Rebirth ist so ein apllication. soweit ich weiß gibt es davon auch eine demo. Intention klar: installieren ->> screenshot ->> optimale Vorlage fertig. Die Auswahl an reglern und knöpfen ist schier unerschöpflich... es gibt verschiedene layouts usw.

wenn das nicht hinhaut schau doch einfach mal bei magix, cubase, logic und wie die soundtools anbieter nicht alle heißen...

naja vielleicht hilft es dir ja...?

IEN*


----------



## creaturenet (30. April 2002)

Rebirth habe ich ...

Die Idee ist GEIL !!!

Danke !

*direktmalausprobier*

Gruss
Creature


----------

